# Unit to Showroom Conversion



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all......thought i'd share some photos of my old unit before we moved a couple of years ago. We spent a month or so getting it together to the finished article. Was really worth the effort as we received so many positive comments from customers who then went on to purchase one of our cars.

Here are photos from the original viewing:

Image787 - Copy by jpappleton, on Flickr

Viewing by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image785 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Basically the previous tenant had used it for storage for their carpet shop. When we eventually got the keys they had left loads of crap in there to get rid of!

Image852 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image853 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image854 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image850 by jpappleton, on Flickr

So we started to get clearing up and completing the work that had never been finished on the mezzanine floor.....

Image786 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Day1 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image861 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image858 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image857 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image856 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image862 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Outside now looking better with a fresh lick of paint and some plants instead of weeds!

Image870 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image871 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Water tap for outside cleaning fitted.

Image873 by jpappleton, on Flickr
Upstairs taking shape too.

Image874 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image875 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Downstairs now all painted.

Image885 by jpappleton, on Flickr
Wallpaper going on upstairs.

Image887 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image888 by jpappleton, on Flickr
Most of the new stuff waiting to get placed.

Image890 by jpappleton, on Flickr
Flooring down upstairs.

Image899 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image900 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image901 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image902 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image914 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Office section getting decked out.

Image916 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image917 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Downstairs getting a bit more like it.

Image918 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image919 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image921 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image922 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image931 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image932 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Filled up now with a few cars!

Image952 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image953 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image954 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Image955 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Job Done by jpappleton, on Flickr
Now the upstairs was done too.

10052009137 by jpappleton, on Flickr

26012009057 by jpappleton, on Flickr

26012009056 by jpappleton, on Flickr

26012009055 by jpappleton, on Flickr

26012009054 by jpappleton, on Flickr

More downstairs....

25022009212 by jpappleton, on Flickr

24052009261 by jpappleton, on Flickr

14022009159 by jpappleton, on Flickr

10052009142 by jpappleton, on Flickr
10052009142 by jpappleton, on Flickr

27062009600 by jpappleton, on Flickr

27062009601 by jpappleton, on Flickr

100420102291 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Unit Porsches-1 by jpappleton, on Flickr

All done......thanks for looking if you got this far! We are currently planning on building a wooden garage where we live in the countryside around 30ft x 20ft so watch this space for updates on that.

Cheers.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks great that :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Well presented with some very tidy motors, best of luck to you. Do you detail them also, or is the tap more for a good safe wash prior to collection ?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Good transformation, I'd be impressed if I turned up there to buy a car


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

fantastic spcae you have there, like the upsatirs balcony bit very smart


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

awesome


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Showroom looks great, nice place to work in :thumb:.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice transformation, how many can you fit inside you having to leave a few outside?

What's up with your site...work in progress?


----------



## ayolysais (Oct 17, 2012)

very nice indeed!!


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

top job, looks great.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

President Swirl said:


> Well presented with some very tidy motors, best of luck to you. Do you detail them also, or is the tap more for a good safe wash prior to collection ?


Hi President.......thanks for the comments - yes all cleaned and detailed by myself. Tap was placed near the door for Mr. Karcher and friends. All the cleaning gear was stored hidden away in the Toilet area.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

GJM said:


> Nice transformation, how many can you fit inside you having to leave a few outside?
> 
> What's up with your site...work in progress?


Hi GJM......we have since moved now from Manchester to Norfolk and are working from home so our website has been temporarily taken down till we get sorted. Currently working on a project to design and build a large wooden garage to work well with our surroundings. The property we live in is listed so whatever we build has to be sympathetic to the area. Thinking along the lines of a 20ft x 30ft build so plenty of space around the car!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Greats showroom mate.


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

You should be so proud, it looks fantastic, and the plants go down a treat, and if your coming to Norfolk youll be just down the road,:thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice place.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks Great - nice job


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

a1diamond said:


> You should be so proud, it looks fantastic, and the plants go down a treat, and if your coming to Norfolk youll be just down the road,:thumb:


Thanks for your comments. Already in Sunny Norfolk - bit different to Manchester!


----------



## Marc2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks very tidy and definitely the way cars should be sold. 
I did chuckle at the warning for the stairs and the warning tape on the stairs and the fact you've put some nice rugs/mats in the perfect place to trip and fall :lol:


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

awsome work pal. Customers should be very impressed walking into your showroom. Well done


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Great Work, well done.


----------



## Split-Lee (Jan 3, 2012)

That is amazing, proper dream garage to have. Cheers for sharing!

~Lee


----------

